# Rail zum selber bauen!



## No Risk (15. Januar 2006)

hi
ich hab vor mir ne rail selber zu basteln die man einfach aufne straße stellen kann, und beim grinden dann auch nicht umfliegt.
geht sowas und hat von euch einer ne idee (am besten bilder) wie ich diese rail realiesieren kann?


----------



## alöx (15. Januar 2006)

??? Wie wäre es mit selber Kop bemühen und was zeichnen und dann vllt seine Ideen hier zu posten um Meinungen oder Tipps dazu zu bekommen ? 

Und komm mir bitte nicht mit einem 2min. Paintbild um so zu tun als ob.
Man den Wright's hat auch keiner alles in Hinter geschoben und stell dir vor die sind mit einem selbstgebautem Flugzeug geflogen. Und nicht nur das... sie haben es sogar Erfunden....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobster (15. Januar 2006)

6 paletten nehmen, diese zusammenschrauben, so das 2 übereinander sind und dann metallkanten dran... da kannst du auch dran grinden und die gefahr, das dir da denn was hinterherkommt, sobald du aufsetzt ist geringer, da die paletten ja relativ groß und standfest sind  --- ein rail zu bauen, was transportabel ist, ist ja schon möglich, jedoch ist es halt sehr schwer, dieses quasi 'freistehende' objekt' so zu konstruieren, das es auch wirklich einen festen stand hat  ... drum würde ich mir eher eine box oder etwas ähnliches bauen wenn du grinden magst 

tobi


----------



## Misanthrop (15. Januar 2006)

Baustahl
Platte auf der Unterseite anschweißen
fertig


----------



## No Risk (15. Januar 2006)

@ Tobster
so kann ich mir deine beschreibung vorstellen, sieht nicht mal schlecht aus , könnte klappen

@ Stahljunk
ich versteh deinen text nicht was soll ich wo schweißen und von was die unterseite?
ist mit baustahl: Rohre , Platten oder Kanten gemeint?


----------



## 1lLu$ioN (15. Januar 2006)

Das von Tobster "könnte" nicht nur klappen so ein teil steht bei uns am Bahnhof und es funktioniert rutscht sogut wie nich (bei uns isses auf glattem boden)!!!
Ist halbwegs transportabel kann man wegschieben sonst eher nicht tragen.


----------



## No Risk (15. Januar 2006)

@ 1lLu$ioN
kannst du mir ungefähr sagen das Gewicht?
und wie viel glaubst du muss ich an geld darein investieren?


----------



## Misanthrop (15. Januar 2006)

schwupdiwup


----------



## No Risk (15. Januar 2006)

@ Stahljunk
deine rail sieht nicht schlecht aus! 
wie hoch würdest du es bauen?
hast du schon sone rail gebaut?, wenn ja wie schwer wird ddie so ungefähr ist ja alles aus stahl.


----------



## 1lLu$ioN (15. Januar 2006)

puuuh...
Erlich gesagt ich hab keinen blassen schimmer wieviel du ausgeben musst. Ich denke aber nicht dass es viel wird. Die paletten kriegst du vielleicht sogar kostenlos bei einem Kaufhaus bzw einem Supermarkt die wollen die manchmal loswerden. dann die Stahlkante kA wird denke ich nciht sooooo teuer.

Bei uns ist die Rail nicht aus 6 Paletten sondern so aus ca 2 Paletten also nciht ganz so lang eher fuer Skater. Weiß nicht wie viel sie wiegt müsst ich jetzt raten.

Edit: Stahljump hast das mit Sketch Up gemacht?


----------



## BruteX23 (15. Januar 2006)

weiß jemand wos die stahlprofile gibt?
und NEINNNNN  im baumarkt gibts nur aluprofile und die sind nicht sonderlich billig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alöx (15. Januar 2006)

http://www.stahlhandel.de/orte.htm


----------



## BruteX23 (15. Januar 2006)

alöx schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.stahlhandel.de/orte.htm


sehr nützlicher link, Dankeschön


----------



## hannesra (15. Januar 2006)

geh mal zu deinem örtlichen flaschner, der macht dir des relativ billig, außerdem auch aus edelstahl oder welches material auch immer du willst.
musst dir aber halt was überlegen.
Ich glaub ich bau mir auch ne rail, das wird knuffig, dat ding


----------



## Flatpro (15. Januar 2006)

Tobster schrieb:
			
		

> 6 paletten nehmen, diese zusammenschrauben, so das 2 übereinander sind und dann metallkanten dran... da kannst du auch dran grinden und die gefahr, das dir da denn was hinterherkommt, sobald du aufsetzt ist geringer, da die paletten ja relativ groß und standfest sind  --- ein rail zu bauen, was transportabel ist, ist ja schon möglich, jedoch ist es halt sehr schwer, dieses quasi 'freistehende' objekt' so zu konstruieren, das es auch wirklich einen festen stand hat  ... drum würde ich mir eher eine box oder etwas ähnliches bauen wenn du grinden magst
> 
> tobi


zum "mal eben auf die straße stellen "


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (15. Januar 2006)

Das wäre meine Idee für ein Rail ist zwar mit Paint gemalt aber ich denke man kann es ganz gut erkennen. Durch die Skellettstruktur würe es relativ leicht und vermutlich steht es auch stabil. man kann zwar nur von einer Seite dran langgrinden aber das ist ja auch völlig egal. 

Ich dachte das man das eigentlich rail aus einem Stahlrohr baut was genau in das untere reinpasst und dann mit Steckstiften bzw. Schrauben die Größe ändern kann. Dazu müsste man es natürlich sehr genau hinbekommen sonst wackelt es bzw. man kann es nicht ausziehen. so kann man sich langsam an die Höhe gewöhnen die Treppengeländer etc. haben.


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (15. Januar 2006)

Könnten die BMXer sich mal melden und was dazu sagen. Umfallen wird es wohl nicht aber ich frage mich ob nicht in der Mitte durch den Flex der Träger vielleicht ein bisschen nachgibt und dadurch Versuche unnötig erschwert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hertener (16. Januar 2006)

Mit einem 40er 4-Kantrohr sollte kaum Flex auftreten. Das kommt natürlich auch auf die Länge an, aber IMHO sollten 2m kein Prob sein.


----------



## No Risk (16. Januar 2006)

Der Grüne pfeil zeigt die Höhe die dieser abschnitt brauch:
mind 35cm, damit man durchgrinden kann und nicht schon davor abrechen muss.

ich würde die querstrebe zur grindrichtung verlängern weil ich mir bei meinem gewicht vorstellen könnte das die einfach umkiptt!

@ SIDDHARTHA
aber so dir Konstrucktion ist spitze!


----------



## UrbanJumper (16. Januar 2006)

also zu SIDDHARTHAs konstruktion:
die 4 querstreben, finde ich, sind ark im weg. nicht nur deswegen das man die rail nur von einer seite komplett durchgrinden kann, nein, wenn man zB railride versucht und nach links oder rechts vorzeitig runter fährt, wird man übelst über den lenker stürzen...


----------



## Flatpro (16. Januar 2006)

es gehören löcher in den boden und das rail festgedübelt/geschraubt


----------



## No Risk (16. Januar 2006)

so ich hab die rail konstruktion noch ein bissle verändert von SIDDHARTHA.
ich glaube so könnte es glappen
die 2 Metallschinen die auf der Anfartseite auf den boden liegen müssen nicht da sein und wenn können diese relativ dünn sein (nur zur erhöten stabilität!


----------



## No Risk (16. Januar 2006)

@ Flatpro
ich wollte eine rail haben die man bwegen kann d.h die man einfach so aufne Dorfstraße stellen kann und dann auch wieder weg nehmen kann


----------



## BruteX23 (16. Januar 2006)

No Risk schrieb:
			
		

> @ Flatpro
> ich wollte eine rail haben die man bwegen kann d.h die man einfach so aufne Dorfstraße stellen kann und dann auch wieder weg nehmen kann


also ich mach mal ein foto von dem ding, was bei uns rumsteht, das ist auch am einfachsten zu bauen, man nehme:
2 Paletten, halbiere sie und zusammenschrauben und ein Stahlprofil an die Kante und gut is


----------



## Flatpro (16. Januar 2006)

No Risk schrieb:
			
		

> @ Flatpro
> ich wollte eine rail haben die man bwegen kann d.h die man einfach so aufne Dorfstraße stellen kann und dann auch wieder weg nehmen kann


akkuschrauber... die 8 schrauben rein bzw raus is doch kein akt


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (16. Januar 2006)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> akkuschrauber... die 8 schrauben rein bzw raus is doch kein akt



Zeig mir einen Akkuschrauber mit dem man 8 Schrauben in einen Asfaltboden schrauben kann die dann auch noch halten


----------



## Flatpro (16. Januar 2006)

SIDDHARTHA schrieb:
			
		

> Zeig mir einen Akkuschrauber mit dem man 8 Schrauben in einen Asfaltboden schrauben kann die dann auch noch halten


was hast du in meinem vorherigen post nicht verstanden?
das löcher in den asphalt bohren oder das man da dann dübel reinstopft?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BruteX23 (16. Januar 2006)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> was hast du in meinem vorherigen post nicht verstanden?
> das löcher in den asphalt bohren oder das man da dann dübel reinstopft?


wahrscheinlich gehört ihm der Boden gar nicht, auf dem er sein Rail 
benutzen will


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (16. Januar 2006)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> was hast du in meinem vorherigen post nicht verstanden?
> das löcher in den asphalt bohren oder das man da dann dübel reinstopft?



Doch klar habe ich das 

Ich bin eigentlich davon ausgegangen dass der Boden dem Threadersteller nicht gehört wozu sollte man denn sonst ein leichtes, mobiles Rail haben wollen? Damit sind Paletten Rails auch nicht sonderlich intelligent. 

Das Rail was ich gezeichnet habe hab ich schon mal in Holland in nem Skatepark gesehen. Es wog ungefähr 50 Kilo wegen Stahlplatten am Boden und ist nicht im mindesten ins Wanken geraten.

Wenn man das Rail ebenfalls zweiteilig macht und zwischen den Standfüßen und dem Rail ein Gelenk einbaut kann man es sogar kippen und Geländer rauf bzw. Geländer runter grinden üben


----------



## No Risk (16. Januar 2006)

@ SIDDHARTHA
du hast es richtig verstanden der boden wo ich die rail hinsetzten will gehört mir nicht es ist eine Dorfstraße, d.h. eigentum der Stadt:-(

die rail soll ja auch am anfang noch nicht all zu groß werden ich hab mir so gedacht 35-40cm hoch und 2m lang

und sie soll nicht undbedingt 50Kilo wiegen, die kann ruhig ein bissle leichter sein


----------



## 1lLu$ioN (16. Januar 2006)

dann wirste sogut wie nix kriegen.... Die Pallettenrail wiegt auch so um die 50.


----------



## No Risk (16. Januar 2006)

hät ich nicht gedacht,
nadann werd ich mir mal ne andere straße suchen wo man sie auch lassen kann 
weil 50 Kilo ist mir n bissle zu schwer um es immer wieder von der straße zu holen


----------



## UrbanJumper (16. Januar 2006)

hier kann man die höhe einstellen und der aufbau ist wirklich simpel


----------



## No Risk (16. Januar 2006)

das sieht doch mal richtig gut aus 
@ UrbanJumper
kannst du mir dazu die MAße geben oder sagen wo man die Details sich anschaun kann?
oder ist die rail selber gebaut?


----------



## Flatpro (17. Januar 2006)

als ob die stadt das interessiert, wenn da 8 kleine löcher in der straße sind


----------



## wicked as me (17. Januar 2006)

als ob die genauen maße irgendwen interessiern, baus halt so lang wies dir gefällt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BruteX23 (17. Januar 2006)

wicked as me schrieb:
			
		

> als ob die genauen maße irgendwen interessiern, baus halt so lang wies dir gefällt


vieleicht will er es ja echt selbst bauen, aber dazu bräuchte man schon mindestens solche infos, wie der Durchmesser der Vierkant-Rohre oder ähnliches, natürlich kann man es auch anders machen, aber das projekt sieht eben ziemlich gut aus, und blabla...


----------



## No Risk (17. Januar 2006)

@ wicked as me
ich möchte gern die maße wissen damit ich die Proportionen kennen und dann kann ich es immer noch proportional verkleinern oder vergrößern.


----------



## 1lLu$ioN (17. Januar 2006)

Das sieht echt gut aus aber ich glaube dass es wegrutschen wird und er will ja keine löcher bohren


----------



## No Risk (17. Januar 2006)

@ 1lLu$ioN
zur Not werd ich auch irgendwie Löcher in den boden machen das ist aber für mich die letzte Variante da mir die Rail von UrbanJumper einfach am besten gefällt!


----------



## BruteX23 (17. Januar 2006)




----------



## No Risk (17. Januar 2006)

@ BruteX23
passt doch da mein kumpel skatet passt das mit der rail wenn ich dann noch die maße habe pass ich die auf Bmx an und mein kumoel kann dann auch dran grinden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UrbanJumper (17. Januar 2006)

hier komm, also was brauchste jetzt die genauen cm maße, es reicht locker die so ungefähr von den maßen nachzu bauen, die bauweiße ist ja immer die selbe egal ob 2 oder 3m, 10cm oder 1m lang/hoch...


----------



## wicked as me (17. Januar 2006)

UrbanJumper schrieb:
			
		

> hier komm, also was brauchste jetzt die genauen cm maße, es reicht locker die so ungefähr von den maßen nachzu bauen, die bauweiße ist ja immer die selbe egal ob 2 oder 3m, 10cm oder 1m lang/hoch...



jo mein ich doch


----------



## No Risk (17. Januar 2006)

also hab mir jetzt mal so Maße ausgedacht: (für'n Anfänger)
2,4m lang; 0,4m hoch; 0,4m breit (der Fuß) und 4cm Durchmesser der Eisenrohre.
was haltet ihr von den Maßen, sind die ok?


----------



## wicked as me (17. Januar 2006)

wenn dus nich festschraubst würd ich den fuß breiter machen

wie willst das teil eig bauen?


----------



## No Risk (17. Januar 2006)

@ wicked as me
baun: naja 1. vierkant stahlrohre im Baumarkt kaufen 
    dann auf die Maße zu recht schneiden und ordentlich schweißen 
   da ich in sowas relativ gut bin sowas zu bauen, denke ich das ich das schaffen werde, dauert zwar alles seine zeit aber bis jetzt bin ich in solchen dingen immer ans ziel gekommen

und den fuß werd ich dann sehn, werd ich eventuell doppelt so breit machen


----------



## BruteX23 (17. Januar 2006)

ich würde für den fuß einfach massivere stahlteile verwenden, das wiegt das ganz ordentlich, und dann passt das, zur not hinten drauf noch ein paar gewichte stapeln. ich würde die Füße nicht so massiv breit machen, da der Boden ziemlich ebenerdig sein muss damit die ganze Sache nicht wackelt.
Gutes Gelingen, und dann fotos von machen


----------



## No Risk (17. Januar 2006)

ich werds dann bald mal anfangen wenn ich zeit finde d.h. wochende und ich rechne in nem knappen monat komplett
aber wenns fertig ist gibts fotos!


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (22. Januar 2006)

Damit das Rail steht könnte man auch auf der ganzen Länge mit einer 10cm hohen umrandung und einem Zwischensteg auf der ganzen Länge eine Art Korb schaffen in den man dann Backsteine legt. So ähnlich wie es bei Baukränen gemacht wird nur im Kleinformat. Dann hat man zwar 20 Steine im Auto und das Aufbauen dauert ne gewisse Zeit aber ein Rail zu bauen und vor allem zu transportieren wo man das gleiche Gewicht durch Stahlträger hinbekommt wäre nach viel schwieriger. So würde ich dann die Länge nicht einfach willkürlich wählen sondern es z.B. so lang machen das 15 Klinker auf jeder Seite nebeneinander da drauf passen. Das halte ich für viel Sinnvoller als einfach irgendwas drauf stellen denn das verrutscht mit der Zeit sowieso


----------



## No Risk (22. Januar 2006)

@ SIDDHARTHA
super idee von dir, das lass ich mir nochmal richtig durch den kopf gehen!


----------



## No Risk (11. Mai 2006)

So ich habe meine rail fertig gebaut 
Daten:  2,40m lang
           0,50m hoch
           14kg schwer
           40mm Vierkantstahlrohr und GuÃstahl (FÃ¼Ãe)

habse auch schon getestet und ich find die super.
edit: Kosten: ca. 100â¬ Materialkosten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flatpro (11. Mai 2006)

geiles ding, aber soooo teuer?


----------



## sidekicker (11. Mai 2006)

is schon echt arg teuer...aber schön ja


----------



## hanneStreet (11. Mai 2006)

welcher assi läuft mit ner tragbaren rail durche gegend?


----------



## No Risk (12. Mai 2006)

4 kantstahlrohre sind haltnich mal billig.

ich lauf demit nicht durch ne stadt is nur so da wo ich wohne kann ich ich die nicht fest installierne weil bei mir in der gegend alles nur geklaut wir was nicht niet und nagel fets ist! darum ist die rail transportabel


----------

